# Dirk ponders future in Dallas



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Dirk ponders future in Dallas
> 
> 01:58 AM CDT on Saturday, April 10, 2010
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/041010dnspomavsearly.413857e.html


----------

